# برنامج type 3 وشرح له



## im alive (16 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 

انا محتاج برنامج type 3 ولو امكن شرح بسيط للبرنامج وكيفية عمل شكل الموجة عن طريق type 3


----------



## داود بن داود (17 مايو 2013)

ممكن المهندس خالد رمضان يفيدك في الموضوع ده لأنه على درايه بال Type3


----------



## im alive (17 مايو 2013)

ازاى اوصل للمهندس خالد رمضان 

وشكرا على ردك يا اخى


----------



## ُEng.khaled (19 مايو 2013)

اولا شكرا لك يا بشمهندس داود على ثقتك الغاليه وصداقتك الاغلى
كنت قد قررت عدم المشاركه بالمواضيع اعتراضا منى على ما فعله الاخ طارق بلال بمسح الكثير من مشاركاتى فى المنتدى مع وجود مشاركات اخرى فى المنتدى بنفس صيغة مشاركاتى الممسوحه ولم يتم التعرض لها او لاصحابها ولكننى قررت الرد احتراما للمهندس هانى داوو الذى اكن له كل احترام وتقدير ولجميع الاخوه فى المنتدى بما فيهم بالطبع الاخ طارق بلال

ثانيا بالنسبه للأخ صاحب السؤال اسمح لى ان اسألك اولا لماذا تريد برنامج التايب 3 بالذات ؟
مع العلم بان نسخه التايب 3 لا تعمل بدون الدنجل وسعر النسخه بالدنجل 1500 جنيه مصرى ، وتوجد نسخه بالكراك ولكن بها مشاكل وصاحبها يقوم ببيعها بمبلغ 400 جنيه لانه حصل عليها من شركه صينيه بمقابل كبير
مع العلم ايضا ان عمل الموجه ببرنامج ارت كام اسهل من عمله ببرنامج التايب 3 وانه لكى تستطيع ان تقوم بعمل الموجه بالتايب 3 لابد ان تكون ملما بالعديد من تفاصيل البرنامج قبل ذلك


----------



## داود بن داود (19 مايو 2013)

ُEng.khaled قال:


> ولكننى قررت الرد احتراما للمهندس هانى داوو الذى اكن له كل احترام وتقدير ولجميع الاخوه فى المنتدى بما فيهم بالطبع الاخ طارق بلال



جزاك الله خير الجزاء ياباشمهندس خالد على ذوقك وأخلاقك ... وربنا يوفقك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولا أحب اوجه كل الشكر والتقدير والإحترام للأخ خالد على ذوقه العالي وكلماته الطيبة

ولكن ألوم عليه فيما يعتقد عني سيدي الفاضل أنا لم التقي بك وليس بيني وبينك أي خصوامات ولا خلافات كل ما هنالك أنك وضعت روابط خاصة بصفحتك على الفيس بوك وهذا مخالف لقانون الملتقى الذي قبلت به سعادتك عند التسجيل في البداية واتفق معك فهناك الكثير من المشاركات المماثلة ولكن يا أخي أنا بشر مثلك تماما قد يفوتني شيء ولا التفت إليه وقد تمر مشاركة وتذهب في الصفحات البعيدة ولا أرها وأيضا لا أعلم اصحابها وليس بيني وبينهم علاقه

وعندك الأستاذه هاني داوود نفسه كم حذفت له من مشاركات ولا يربطني به إلى كل خير وتقدير واحترام وتعاون ولم أراه غضب مني لحذفي مشاركاته المخالفه 

هي أمانة ءأتمنت عليها وءأديها قدر استطاعاتي 

وإذا كنتم تغضبون مني ومما أعمله فياريت تعملوا استطلاع على استبعادي من الملتقى وإن وجدتم أن الغالبية موافقة على انسحابي فسأنسحب من الرقابة كما انسحبت من المشاركة 

وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وما أكن لكم إلا الحب والتقدير والاحترام لمن اتفق معي ومن اختلف معي

وحسبنا وحسبكم الله جميعا


----------



## im alive (19 مايو 2013)

شكرا يا اخ خالد على ردك ولو امكن ممكن ايميلك للتواصل على الخاص


----------



## ُEng.khaled (19 مايو 2013)

اخى الفاضل طارق بلال
ليس بيننا خصومات ولا خلافات ولكنها اختلاف فى وجهات النظر الذى لا يفسد للود القضيه انا اعلم ان بعض مشاركاتى كان بها مخالفه لقوانين المنتدى لذا لم اعترض عند الحذف ولكن البعض الاخر مما تم حذفه لم يكن مخالفا للقوانين كما وجدت مشاركات اخرى بها نفس المخالفه التى تم مخالفة مشاركاتى بها ولم يتم حذفها كما ان قرارى بعدم المشاركه هو اعتراض على قوانين المنتدى نفسها فانا مشترك فى منتديات اجنبيه منذ فتره طويله تجدهم مجهزين اقسام خاصه للمبيعات والتواصل بين اعضاء المنتدى فلماذا لا نقوم بفتح مثل هذا القسم فى منتدانا ؟؟
اخى الفاضل لا يمكن عمل استطلاع على استبعادك او استبعاد اى اخ اخر من المنتدى فالمنتدى ملك لنا جميعا ولا يحق لاحد ان يقترح عمل استطلاع على استبعاد فرد اخر من المنتدى اتمنى لك التوفيق فى اداره المنتدى مع اعتبار تنفيذ روح القانون وليس القانون نفسه فى الاشراف على منتدانا الغالى


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز 

ولعلم سعادتك اقتراح سوق الملتقى تم تقديمه للإدارة مني منذ فتره ولكنهم لم يتخذوا قرار في تنفيذه بعد وهو موجود في قسم الاقتراحات بعد نقله إلى هناك

وتناقشنا فيه كثيرا واقترحه الكثير من الأعضاء غيري منهم الأخ هاني داوود منذ عدة أيام ولعل كثرة الطلبات تؤتي ثمرة

وتناقشنا كثيرا على درورة وجود فائدة مادية جنب إلى جنب مع الفوائد الأخروية حتى تكون دافعا للعمل والسعي لجمع العلم وطرحة ولكن لا تأتي الريح بما تشتهي السفن


----------



## AHMED.FA (20 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم خالد أتفق معك كل الإتفاق في أن الملتقى مستفز جدا في كثير من الأمور الغريبة والغير مبررة والتي جعلتني أقرر كثيرا إتخاذ نفس القرار الذي إتخذته إنما تراجعت لأنني فكرت في الإخوة الأعضاء والذين لا ذنب لديهم في سوء الإدارة وأنا لا أقصد بذلك الأخ طارق بالعكس تماما فأنا متفق معه في رأيه في هذا الموضوع رغم أختلافي معه في مواضيع أخرى 
ولكن كما قلت أختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود أي قضية 
أدام الله المعروف بيننا دائما ووفقنا إلى ما يحب ويرضى


----------



## aeehm (22 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي خالد 
ممكن عرض باسعار المكن الصيني واصل الى بغداد ومن قياس 1325 فقط 
شكرا لك 
علاء الدين الطائي -بغداد


----------



## ُEng.khaled (23 مايو 2013)

شكرا على مرورك يا بشمهندس ahmed.fa 
وبالنسبه للاخ علاء الرد هيكون على الخاص ان شاء الله لان الرد فى العام مخالف لقوانين المنتدى


----------

